# Facelift...the Final Chapter



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

It appears R5T was right...again. Check the date......it is not April 1st.
Congratulations Hans

Press Release from Audi AG's Press Department

*Press release

Ingolstadt, 2010-03-30

AMI Leipzig: Audi to present a spectacular lineup of premieres*










* The German premiere for the new Audi A1 in Leipzig
* The upgraded Audi TT to be shown for the first time
* Audi e-tron show car is an additional highlight

Audi will present a spectacular lineup of premieres at the AMI Leipzig, along with its current model range. The product improvement of the Audi TT Roadster and Audi TT Coupé will be shown to the public for the first time during the exhibition. Other highlights include the German premiere of the new Audi A1, the Audi A8 and the Audi RS 5 Coupé, the Audi e-tron show car and the car that won the 2009 DTM (German Touring Car Masters).

Visitors to the 2,300 square-meter (24,757 square-foot) Audi exhibition stand in Hall 1 will find no fewer than 25 production models and two show cars. The exhibition runs from April 9-18. The DKW Malzoni will participate in the traditional exhibit in the Glass Hall. In addition, Audi will again participate in the "AMI fuel-saving driving lesson" this year with three models.

Audi will be showing almost its entire current model range at the AMI Leipzig - from the Audi A1 to the company's flagship car, the Audi A8. Michael-Julius Renz, Head of Sales for Germany at AUDI AG, will present detailed information on the premieres, products and promotional activities during the Press conference on April 9 at 9 a.m. at the Audi exhibition stand (No. C02) in Hall 1.

DTM Champion Timo Scheider will also take part in the press conference. The product improvement of the Audi TT will celebrate its world premiere in Leipzig. To mark the 30th anniversary of quattro, the Coupé and Roadster continue building upon the successful history of the TT models. The new Audi A1 will also be making its first appearance at an exhibition in Germany. Urban, sporty and individual - they're all hallmarks of the smallest Audi model. It offers customers a wide range of possibilities for customization, the latest technology in its sophisticated infotainment system, and high efficiency coupled with an extraordinarily fun driving experience.

Audi has taken up the task of lowering fuel consumption and CO2 levels - with the focus on further advancements in the combustion engine and its environment. High priority is also placed on further development of alternative drive systems, such as electromobility. This is right in keeping with the concept behind the Detroit show car Audi e-tron, which will also be exhibited in Leipzig.

Right next to the new-car exhibit, this year Audi will also be offering attractive, recent Audi company cars for sale under the "Audi Approvedlus" brand. Prospective customers will find a wide range of Audi models filling the 660 square-meter (7,104 square-foot) exhibition area, along with information about the "Audi Approvedlus" brand.

Once again this year, Audi will participate in the "AMI fuel-saving driving lesson" with three Audi cars. This event, sponsored by the German Motor Vehicle Importers Association (VDIK), teaches exhibition visitors highly efficient driving techniques. Professional trainers will demonstrate techniques for lowering fuel consumption with an Audi A3, an Audi A4 and an Audi A6.

In addition to the exhibition of car models, the Audi stand will also feature many promotional activities. Guests can try out the Xbox game "Forza III" and compete against each other in this car race. There will also be prize drawings for two DTM VIP packages. The packages include direct access for the winners to the driver paddocks. DTM driver Timo Scheider will sign autographs for an hour at the Audi stand on April 10, starting at 11 a.m. At 1 p.m., the DTM champion will take his place on a so-called "celebrity sofa" in the Glass Hall.

"Hidden Treasures" is the theme for this year's edition of the traditional exhibition in the Glass Hall. Audi will participate with a DKW Malzoni, a full-blooded 1965 sport coupé with a 60 hp two-stroke, three-cylinder engine.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

April 9th it is then


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Sorry guys !!! but I have the real scoop !! only got the roadster version, but the coupe to follow !!!

The big news is its a four seater !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> April 9th it is then


They''ll often release the pics about a week before a show when it's only an upgrade, Mitchy.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

bozzy96 said:


> Sorry guys !!! but I have the real scoop !! only got the roadster version, but the coupe to follow !!!
> 
> The big news is its a four seater !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Looks a bit like a photoshop but good to see they are still doing Imola Yellow


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

it is a chop - here's the original pic :


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

First pictures will be out on the 8th.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

R5T said:


> First pictures will be out on the 8th.


So you have seen the pic's but can't share due to legal reasons, but could you say there is a vast change or minor change? :?:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

leenx said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > First pictures will be out on the 8th.
> ...


That would ruin the surprise. :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Look out tomorrow,god knows what the facelift will look like.It'll probably be RWD,V8 engine and nitrous injection and available as an allroad in 99 shades of pink.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Look out tomorrow,god knows what the facelift will look like.It'll probably be RWD,V8 engine and nitrous injection and available as an allroad in 99 shades of pink.


You heard that as well? :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > Look out tomorrow,god knows what the facelift will look like.It'll probably be RWD,V8 engine and nitrous injection and available as an allroad in 99 shades of pink.
> ...


and an 8 track stereo !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Press Packs are not ready yet, from the horses mouth at Audi AG, this afternoon. As I said, the launch will be on the trade day on the 9th April. I will have some information then, hopefully, that will be released in time with the launch, due to embargo.

The changes are subtle, not a new MK.

Jae


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Jae said:


> The changes are subtle, not a new MK.
> 
> Jae


ye - my dealership unofficially reckons it will be based on the current sline model and then they will create a new "sline" model to replace it. In essence the current standard car will be discontinued.

We wait n see.....


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I heard that they were replacing the bluetooth phone prep with a CB radio 

10:4 Good Buddy


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 21, 2009)

Spoke to Audi UK today and finally someone admitted that there IS a facelift due for the TT.
He said they dont know what is happening to the TT but that orders will taken for the facelift TT from beginning of May.
Spoke to my dealer about my order for my TT S Line SP ED (build wk 16 )but he doesnt know what is happening re any face lift.
All i can hope for that the S Line SP ED stays the same....but having waited this long for the car the facelift is not a major concern...i just want my TT NOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Audi will earn money the cheap way, but not my money that's for certain. :wink: 
Yeah, S-line will be the new standard and TTS body will be the new S-line, with subtle upgrades.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Any indications as to what will be happening with the RS?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> Any indications as to what will be happening with the RS?


Rumour say it will get lower fog lights.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> Any indications as to what will be happening with the RS?


I take it thats a joke!?..

Im hoping just revised rear lights.. Plug and play too fingers crossed!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Even if i'm pissed that i waited 5 months for my car and less than a month after i got it the car will be outdated i can't deny i'm intrigued how the facelifted car will look like....


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

They told me there will not be any "Alloy/Metal" changes. :wink:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

R5T said:


> They told me there will not be any "Alloy/Metal" changes. :wink:


I really hope that they dont change the look of the RS bumpers.. It would surprise me if they did to be honest but whatever, if they do them trip to Audi parts it is :twisted:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jonnyc said:


> Any indications as to what will be happening with the RS?


Hey jonny,nice to see you've joined us over here.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

VerTTigo said:


> Even if i'm pissed that i waited 5 months for my car and less than a month after i got it the car will be outdated i can't deny i'm intrigued how the facelifted car will look like....


Look, ten minutes on the internet will show you that German manufacturers tend to have seven year product life cycles and facelifts in the middle. So with this TT having come out in autumn 2006 then 2010 has to be the year for the facelift. You've got a great car just enjoy it.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Audi will earn money the cheap way, but not my money that's for certain. :wink:
> Yeah, S-line will be the new standard and TTS body will be the new S-line, with subtle upgrades.


Good news and bad news then so! I don't like the current S-Line kit as it doesn't blend properly with the sleek lines of the TT, but I do like the TTS bodykit.

Having said that though, the current standard TT is arguably the purest interpretation of the Mark II's flawless design language. Like the DB9, the Mark II in its standard format is, in my opinion, a bit of a masterpiece!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Good news and bad news then so! I don't like the current S-Line kit as it doesn't blend properly with the sleek lines of the TT, but I do like the TTS bodykit.
> 
> Having said that though, the current standard TT is arguably the purest interpretation of the Mark II's flawless design language. Like the DB9, the Mark II in its standard format is, in my opinion, a bit of a masterpiece!


Absolutely, a lot of lines are flawless.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Audi will earn money the cheap way, but not my money that's for certain. :wink:
> ...


I agree but I think every model of the TT looks great, with the S and RS having a more aggressive edge but the standard looking more elegant. I used to love the S-Line kit and was very close to getting it last year but decided to just go for the Votex skirts instead but it kind of went out of fashion for me and it has been standard since the end of last year in Ireland anyway.


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

This is what the latest issue of Auto Zeitung says (even though the picture appears to be photoshopped, again):

Cheers,
Frank

ps. Google translation reads:

"At the Leipzig Auto Mobil International (AMI) shows off Audi 9th April, the slightly revised TT models (coupe and convertible), which are then already in May at the dealers. The look is a bit of sport, as are the S-line design with the dynamic-looking bumper and rear diffuser is now standard. The grill bars are now glossy black. In the headlights are found LED daytime running strip. The interior of the TT there is more aluminum-look and black lacquered frames, including some new color combinations. For the six-cylinder engines of 3.2 liters is out of the program, it is the former two-liter four-cylinder with 200 hp through Audi's new 211-hp version is replaced. This TFSI works with the new system, the valvelift the stroke of the intake valves in two stages controls. In alliance with the adjustable intake camshaft by 60 degrees, it improves gas exchange and increases the torque. In the first three courses, the new two-liter turbo sprint beat better than the V6, and its 200-P's predecessor in the consumption by around half a liter. Furthermore, this: the 1.8 liter diesel with 160 ps and 170 ps."


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

hugy said:


> Hey jonny,nice to see you've joined us over here.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I phoned my dealer today to change some spec on the car and I asked about the forthcoming facelift, they denied all knowledge. However they did mention a "NEW CHASSIS" was avaliable. Cars built on or after wk21 will come with the new chassis. Does anyone know what the dealer is talking about? Sorry to add more speculation but just letting people know what I've been told.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll add to this - I've been told by one dealer that its a headlight change on the facelift.

Now I'm only going what I have experienced here but I currently own a Mk3 MX5 (going Saturday hopefully - TTS next week) and its pretty much like the TT in that it sits within the Mazda family but has its own look - its part of the design philosophy. The MX5 had a facelift recently and they too changed the lights to lights that matched the rest of the Mazda range - (cost cutting I think). The result was ok IMO but not great - which led me to look into getting a TT. And would you believe it - you guys have the same problem lol.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Smoothie said:


> I'll add to this - I've been told by one dealer that its a headlight change on the facelift.
> 
> Now I'm only going what I have experienced here but I currently own a Mk3 MX5 (going Saturday hopefully - TTS next week) and its pretty much like the TT in that it sits within the Mazda family but has its own look - its part of the design philosophy. The MX5 had a facelift recently and they too changed the lights to lights that matched the rest of the Mazda range - (cost cutting I think). The result was ok IMO but not great - which led me to look into getting a TT. And would you believe it - you guys have the same problem lol.


Audi seem to want to change their corporate look more then Ford these days. I think its bad for the brand long term as it ages customers cars so quickly.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

For one brief, but truly horrible moment, I thought this was it!


----------



## 675triple (Apr 30, 2009)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> I don't like the current S-Line kit as it doesn't blend properly with the sleek lines of the TT....the current standard TT is arguably the purest interpretation of the Mark II's flawless design language.


Totally Agree. Although the S-line Bodykit has been available in Europe for some time, to me it looks like as bit of an afterthought that was never part of ther original design. Ill be very happy if thats all the bodywork changes there are.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> For one brief, but truly horrible moment, I thought this was it!


Sadly, I think the new front will resemble that ghastly little thing.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Please no. I can't afford to order until early June and I had my heart set on the s line special edition. That front is horrible IMO


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

R5T said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Good news and bad news then so! I don't like the current S-Line kit as it doesn't blend properly with the sleek lines of the TT, but I do like the TTS bodykit.
> ...


Really hope it looks like this. Thats one sexy looking design!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right,

Ive just got back from Audi, and shown them the comments that have been made here.

1. There is NO change in Chassis
2. This is a PRODUCT REFRESH, not a new MK
3. Leipzig is a GERMAN event, not an International one, so no new MK will be launched on such a small scale
4. 48% Change to the car is also untrue.
5. 1.4 TSI 180PS Engine is going in as an entry level.

Just wait until the 9th...its only 8 days away!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

id laugh if thats how its guna look after all the banter from people who have just ordered :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Jae said:


> Right,
> 
> Ive just got back from Audi, and shown them the comments that have been made here.
> 
> ...


Will those that have recently taken delivery of the current model be disapointed with the changes? i.e. in essence having a model that does noticeably look different to the revised?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

leenx said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Right,
> ...


That depends if you like the new look or not, doesn't it.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

leenx said:


> Will those that have recently taken delivery of the current model be disapointed with the changes? i.e. in essence having a model that does noticeably look different to the revised?


Well I wont. I've had my TT a couple of weeks - although I did buy it off the showroom floor. These cosmetic tweaks are inevitable from time to time and I wont be losing any sleep over it - I couldn't be more chuffed with the car I've got. 8)

On the other hand I suppose if you wanted the new 1.4 entry level model...?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

igotone said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Will those that have recently taken delivery of the current model be disapointed with the changes? i.e. in essence having a model that does noticeably look different to the revised?
> ...


Im not sure on this idea of a 1.4 entry level model - it targets a much younger audience who want to drive a 'nice car' and then put higher model badges on it to impress their friends!!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

igotone said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Will those that have recently taken delivery of the current model be disapointed with the changes? i.e. in essence having a model that does noticeably look different to the revised?
> ...


I wonder how many people admit their RX8 is a 1.3??


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

mailrush said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


Its a 1.4, but its still 180bhp!! Its not designed to attract younger audiences at all. Its this technology that can give low emissions and high performance, not low insurance groups.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

igotone said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Will those that have recently taken delivery of the current model be disapointed with the changes? i.e. in essence having a model that does noticeably look different to the revised?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

mailrush said:


> Im not sure on this idea of a 1.4 entry level model - it targets a much younger audience who want to drive a 'nice car' and then put higher model badges on it to impress their friends!!


Me neither tbh - it just cheapens the marque in my oipinion, but as you say it will be a more realistic insurance proposition for young drivers, with all the show and no go. A bit sad really, but no doubt Audi see the market fo it. The Corsa and Punto boards will be awash with accounts of TTs handed their ass! :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

igotone said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure on this idea of a 1.4 entry level model - it targets a much younger audience who want to drive a 'nice car' and then put higher model badges on it to impress their friends!!
> ...


Its a 1.4, but its still 180bhp!! Its not designed to attract younger audiences at all. Its this technology that can give low emissions and high performance, not low insurance groups.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

graTT58 said:


> Its a 1.4, but its still 180bhp!! Its not designed to attract younger audiences at all. Its this technology that can give low emissions and high performance, not low insurance groups.


Fair comment then - I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > mailrush said:
> ...


i suppose although with a 1400 cc engine as opposed to a 2000 there is a much higher chance of younger drivers getting insurance for the vehicle. as said, it *could* cheapen the marque a little. well have to wait and see.

with regards to recently bought owners - had my car a week now and have stopped caring about the facelift - the car is fantastic! there will always be changes to any car, thats life!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

A 1.4 TFSi Scirocco is Group 28 and the 2.0 TFSi is 32. The 2.0TDi is Group 24.

Its not a economy / low insurance special designed to get kids out of Saxos.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> A 1.4 TFSi Scirocco is Group 28 and the 2.0 TFSi is 32. The 2.0TDi is Group 24.
> 
> Its not a economy / low insurance special designed to get kids out of Saxos.


im not saying thats who, why or what its designed for but im certain that when younger buyers see a 1.4 tt they will at least _look into it_ instead of typical hot hatches.

anyway - as i said...we will see.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

mailrush said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > A 1.4 TFSi Scirocco is Group 28 and the 2.0 TFSi is 32. The 2.0TDi is Group 24.
> ...


If wealthy young people drive the car, and it is substitutional for hot hatches, I fail to see why this becomes a problem for the TT brand?


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Since I've ordered my MK2 (January 2010 for a delivery in begin May)) I know for the facelift, the dealer told me (ony minor changes)...

Whatever the facelift look like... I'm in love with thee 'current' model...and I'm waiting for it !

But I remain curious about the changes.

Regards,

Ska


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But it has 180ps more than the MkI entry level :roll:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

The new 1.4 engine is in no way cheap or going to lower the marque, IMO.

Engines like this will become the norm as the industry struggles to find ways of reduced their average co2. Look at Aston Martin with a remodel of the toyota city car (a total side step of the rule book).

People who think a car should be judged based on its cc/engine capcity are going to become very disapponted with new cars of the future.

I think its a welcome refreshing out look to making an engine more efficent and still have power when needed. fairplay to VW group for going ahead with it.


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Who threw in the idea about the facelift car being 48% different to the current one? :lol:

The internet rumour mill does churn out some drivel doesnt it.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Is the current 2 litre engine still going to be available?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

[/quote]

Im not sure on this idea of a 1.4 entry level model - it targets a much younger audience who want to drive a 'nice car' and then put higher model badges on it to impress their friends!![/quote]

Its a 1.4, but its still 180bhp!! Its not designed to attract younger audiences at all. Its this technology that can give low emissions and high performance, not low insurance groups.[/quote]

I take it your joking? Low emissions RX8.......?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im not sure on this idea of a 1.4 entry level model - it targets a much younger audience who want to drive a 'nice car' and then put higher model badges on it to impress their friends!![/quote]

Its a 1.4, but its still 180bhp!! Its not designed to attract younger audiences at all. Its this technology that can give low emissions and high performance, not low insurance groups.[/quote]

I take it your joking? Low emissions RX8.......?[/quote]

Which muppet would suggested the RX8 is low emission? The inference made in a previous post was that no one braggs about their RX8 being a 1.3. Nothing to do with emissions


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Let us not forget that the 180ps 1.4 is a Supercharged and Turbocharged engine...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

To be fair, 140bhp is a bit weak for a TT. A Ford Focus Diesel nearly has that!!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

steve--m said:


> Who threw in the idea about the facelift car being 48% different to the current one? :lol:
> 
> The internet rumour mill does churn out some drivel doesnt it.


48.4592% I heard... :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

That was a post from 2 years ago on another site....turned out to be untrue.

180ps though in the TT would bring down the emissions to 139g/km, with a 0-62 of around 7 seconds. MPG gets a boost too, to around 47mpg on combined cycle, which is very positive with the current fuel prices!!! Tag that to the 7 speed DSG (which has been specifically designed for the 1.4)....

Its not about making things cheaper, its about adopting technology to deliver while being green...its a bloody good engine, there is no doubt.


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

Jae said:


> Right,
> Ive just got back from Audi, and shown them the comments that have been made here.
> 
> 5. 1.4 TSI 180PS Engine is going in as an entry level.
> ...


And what about the TDI? Still the same 170hp unit we have now, or any chance of getting the 200hp+ TDI bi-turbo?

Frank


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

and not to forget the tuning oportunities - the 170 ps could be tuned to 210 easily....180....maybe into the 220ps?

Diesel remains as is, so I believe. 2.0 TSI gets the 211ps block..


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

frankbaeyens said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Right,
> ...


No, it will end up being a 75bhp 1.6TDi :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

as seen in the new A1


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Is there not going to be a circa 200bhp tfsi model anymore? I'm seriously panicking at the moment. Worried that i'm going to have to raise funds quickly to buy before this range comes out. The 1.4 definitely doesn't sound like it's for me and I don't think I can stretch to a tts.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

As someone mentioned, the 2.0TFSi is likely to be upgraded to the 2.0TFSi 211bhp as fitted in the Golf GTi.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> Is there not going to be a circa 200bhp tfsi model anymore? I'm seriously panicking at the moment. Worried that i'm going to have to raise funds quickly to buy before this range comes out. The 1.4 definitely doesn't sound like it's for me and I don't think I can stretch to a tts.


i would be very suprised if audi stopped making their arguably most popular TT model [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Buy a V6 I have a 2.0 T A5 at the mo cant wait to get my V6 back


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> Buy a V6 I have a 2.0 T A5 at the mo cant wait to get my V6 back


I thought the V6 is being dropped from the range.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I would guess that too. Audi dropped it from the A3 at the 2008 facelift so possibly they were waiting for the TT facelift to do the same. Its a shame because its a peach on an engine with lots of low end torque and a great noise. It also returns similar mpg to our S3 Sportback (poss 1-2 mpg less tops) but at 250g of CO2/KM for ours its way off the mark.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

2.0 REMAINS in the range, just more PS (11).

V6, didnt ask about that, ooppps, sorry, but I would suspect that its being dropped as its a VERY old engine and the emissions are terrible.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Good news then. I wonder if the extra 11ps will take into new insurance groupings or tax band.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

graTT58 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a V6 I have a 2.0 T A5 at the mo cant wait to get my V6 back
> ...


V6 i being dropped in the US afaik. I don't see a problem with the 1.4 seeing as it does have 180ps but does this mean the 1.8T 160ps will be dropped otherwise the lineup would be very crowded.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

conneem said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Links on here suggest that the 1.4 TFSi has 140bhp not 180bhp. :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, the 1.4 Twincharger will replace the 1.8TFSI.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Not a cat in hells chance of that, 140ps....

The Oil Burner will be the lowest PS....then the 1.4 and so on...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jae said:


> Not a cat in hells chance of that, 140ps....
> 
> The Oil Burner will be the lowest PS....then the 1.4 and so on...


mmmm, thats to be seen. It wont take Audi long to sneak that 140bhp vacuum cleaner engine in there.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

R5T said:


>


R51 - could you possibly post the source when you post these pictures?

just interesting to know if this is a car magazines CGI or an Audi mock up etc


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mailrush said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Made by MAXX. :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

April Fool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its gonna be nuclear powered !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

R5T said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


i actually prefer the current body kit to this one - its more aggressive...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK, I have to confess, the 1.4 TSI 180PS will NOT be going in the TT.

APRIL FOOL!!!

The rest, however, is correct.

HAPPY EASTER TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Jae said:


> OK, I have to confess, the 1.4 TSI 180PS will NOT be going in the TT.
> 
> APRIL FOOL!!!
> 
> The rest, however, is correct.


Damn! I was starting to warm to the idea of that 1.4 TSI too. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

NOT! :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

igotone said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have to confess, the 1.4 TSI 180PS will NOT be going in the TT.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reima (Jan 18, 2010)

conneem said:


> V6 i being dropped in the US afaik.


It was dropped for the 2010 model year.
RC


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooh so much changes :roll:

You have to be a monumental nerd to see the difference between a MK2 with TTS lights fitted and a MK2 facelift


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

this is not a good time to order a new TT then?? is that why they are doing the special edition s line, a kind of run out for the old model? make way for the new grill and lights etc etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wasn't there an embargo on TT orders ?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Wasn't there an embargo on TT orders ?


Yes there is, I popped into my local dealer re our order and they have been told that ours and any more orders are on hold until after next week !! when I asked him why his answer was there is a big announcement regards the TT, but he wouldn't say anymore !!! :x :x :x


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

No mentioning of onions!! nonsense...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> No mentioning of onions!! nonsense...


I mentioned Onions to him and as usual he wouldn't comment but he did say that he thinks he has the IQ of a cabbage !!! I agreed !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

This kind of thing always happens to me. I go to buy a tt. Got the spec identified.....everything sorted. And there's an embargo on ordering now. I know this facelift is supposed to be an upgrade but I can guarantee it's going to work out negatively for me!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Sooooo holding my breath here with a new TTS set to arrive only days after the announcement!

If the 2011 base TT really makes the same torque as the 2010 TTS for $5,000 less even after you add s-line, mag ride, etc., plus makes that peak torque from 1500rpm, 1000 rpm lower than the TTS engine, this is going to be a hard call. (Odd though, that at least in the U.S. and for 2010, you cannot have the S-line package and Baseball optic leather at the same time on the base TT... saw this in the online configurator when trying to build a base TT with as much as possible of the TTS stuff... and yes, I know it would not be lowered, wouldn't have the TTS body panels, etc., but still.)


----------



## DaFolks (Jan 4, 2010)

JimInSF said:


> Sooooo holding my breath here with a new TTS set to arrive only days after the announcement!
> 
> If the 2011 base TT really makes the same torque as the 2010 TTS for $5,000 less even after you add s-line, mag ride, etc., plus makes that peak torque from 1500rpm, 1000 rpm lower than the TTS engine, this is going to be a hard call. (Odd though, that at least in the U.S. and for 2010, you cannot have the S-line package and Baseball optic leather at the same time on the base TT... saw this in the online configurator when trying to build a base TT with as much as possible of the TTS stuff... and yes, I know it would not be lowered, wouldn't have the TTS body panels, etc., but still.)


Woah steady on am I missing something here :?

Where are you getting these stats from? I have been reading this thread and so far as I can tell there will be some minor cosmetic tweaks and the old 2.0 TSfi block producing 200PS is being replaced by the newer version from the Golf GTi producing 211PS...still a massive difference from the 272PS of the TTS 2.0.

While the GTi engine produces peak torque from around 1700rpm, that peak torque is 280NM while the TTS produces 350NM from 2500rpm. I am sure somebody with more technical know-how will be able to prduce a chart to better demonstrate the torque curves [smiley=computer.gif] ?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

the salesman told me yesterday that they had received an email saying all the special editions had been ordered and i could not order one! audi had forced them all to be spec up and ordered by the dealerships before this week!

he said i could buy one when they are made but could not spec my own anymore.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

That's interesting. The special edition disappeared from the online configurator last Thursday but reappeared a few hours later. Any mention of it has vanished from the offers section of the website though. Previously it described the special edition and said it would be available until the end of June. I was planning to order one in early June but from what's being said, it doesn't look like I'll be able to. I've just got to hope that I like the facelift enough and that adding the options I want doesn't put me over budget. I was planning to order the technology pack at reduced price but I fear it'll be this that needs to go as I doubt I'll manage to justify £1600 for it.


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi

I ordered an Sline special edition 3 weeks ago (I didn't know about facelift plans then  )- but stipulated a Sept 1st 2010 registration (will be a '60' plate apparently). Delear agreed and said I have now got one of their Sept 1st 2010 TT allocation.

Does this mean my car will be built well in advance of this date - given the facelift models will surely be in production over the summer?

Can't decide whether I have been lucky making this order or not!?

Marko


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

DaFolks said:


> Woah steady on am I missing something here :?
> 
> Where are you getting these stats from? I have been reading this thread and so far as I can tell there will be some minor cosmetic tweaks and the old 2.0 TSfi block producing 200PS is being replaced by the newer version from the Golf GTi producing 211PS...still a massive difference from the 272PS of the TTS 2.0.
> 
> While the GTi engine produces peak torque from around 1700rpm, that peak torque is 280NM while the TTS produces 350NM from 2500rpm. I am sure somebody with more technical know-how will be able to prduce a chart to better demonstrate the torque curves [smiley=computer.gif] ?


I believe it was conjectured above (or elsewhere?) that they will use the new 2.0 with valvelift from the A4 - this makes the same peak torque as the TTS but 1000 RPM lower - from 1500-4200RPM rather than 2500-5000. The TTS motor makes more HP, but the same torque, and at higher RPM, so you have to rev it and get on the boost to make it go versus high torque at barely off idle for the A4 motor. The TTS will maintain power for longer as you wring it out, but the low end torque of the A4 mill will launch you off the line.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

marko said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered an Sline special edition 3 weeks ago (I didn't know about facelift plans then  )- but stipulated a Sept 1st 2010 registration (will be a '60' plate apparently). Delear agreed and said I have now got one of their Sept 1st 2010 TT allocation.
> 
> ...


i would have thought if you ordered a special edition, you will get the current face.


----------



## T-1000 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi people,

I'm seriously considering purchasing a new TTS. Will definitely wait until Friday of course to see what the facelift is all about! Have fired off a few emails to 4 dealers asking them about time-lines for new orders and any details regarding the new facelift - I'll post details if they reply with anything interesting before Friday. An additional point, just seen 19" "7-twin-spoke titanium look" carbon black wheels on a white s line special edition at the Edinburgh garage - beautiful!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

T-1000 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I'm seriously considering purchasing a new TTS. Will definitely wait until Friday of course to see what the facelift is all about! Have fired off a few emails to 4 dealers asking them about time-lines for new orders and any details regarding the new facelift - I'll post details if they reply with anything interesting before Friday. An additional point, just seen 19" "7-twin-spoke titanium look" carbon black wheels on a white s line special edition at the Edinburgh garage - beautiful!!!


Put up the pictures. :wink:


----------



## T-1000 (Apr 4, 2010)

R5T said:


> T-1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi people
> ...


Sorry mate, didn't think to take pictures - next time I'm passing I definitely will. They've taken all the s-line special edition photos off the audi site (I guess it might be linked to the facelift thing) - but it's basically exactly like the white one here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145896&start=0

I can't stand pure black alloys, but I've always really liked carbon black/polished titanium alloys - think they're the bees-knees


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

T-1000 said:


> think they're the bees-knees


Right, "the height of excellence" :wink:


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

See:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=169455&start=0

Doh!!

Dave [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## durkadurka (Mar 26, 2010)

The only thing I'm really wondering about, is if its gonna have a proper iPod-connection, where you can see name of artist/album/song being played, and being able to scroll the albums and pick a song if you so choose.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

durkadurka said:


> The only thing I'm really wondering about, is if its gonna have a proper iPod-connection, where you can see name of artist/album/song being played, and being able to scroll the albums and pick a song if you so choose.


If thats the only thing you have to worry about then its not a bad day really !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Is anybody excited yet at the imminent launch and pictures about to be released ?????


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

durkadurka said:


> The only thing I'm really wondering about, is if its gonna have a proper iPod-connection, where you can see name of artist/album/song being played, and being able to scroll the albums and pick a song if you so choose.


I thought it had already got that from September 2009 onewards..using the AMI?


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi guys,

Back in the market for a TTS and very interested to see what the facelift will bring. Are we expecting price hikes as well?

This reminds me of the unveiling of the MK2 at the brandenberg gate...which I watched live online I think after hearing about it on here.

Hope its more aggressive looking with led lights for the rear.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)




----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

gonadthegolf said:


> Hi guys,
> Back in the market for a TTS and very interested to see what the facelift will bring. Are we expecting price hikes as well?


Tricky - on the one hand they'll be trying to keep the price low as possible to preserve sales volume but on the other, the pound has really collapsed in value over the last few years and they were forced to absorb those losses.

IMO Audi will be looking to price at a level which is going to make some of that back over the next few years ... Look at the way that VW Golf prices appeared to shoot up when the Mk VI was released, for example.

My prediction would be higher prices but lots more stuff standard to make it look better value.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

The fact that they've suspended current tt orders might suggest an increase in price. I doubt they would have done that if the price was set to drop.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

TortToise said:


> gonadthegolf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Could be - that is usual mid-life-cycle strategy.


----------



## DaFolks (Jan 4, 2010)

JimInSF said:


> DaFolks said:
> 
> 
> > Woah steady on am I missing something here :?
> ...


Damn I hadn't seen that re-worked 2.0 for the new A4 [smiley=book2.gif] . Guess it makes the remap for the TTS even more of a must-have :twisted:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Right, panic over. They can do what they want with the facelift, because I've decided that the MkIII is going to look like this! Just have to convince Audi now... :roll:

And yes, I was a bit bored this evening! But sure the pen and paper were just there beside me...! 

There's a few designers on here, so let's get some concept pics up!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Right, panic over. They can do what they want with the facelift, because I've decided that the MkIII is going to look like this! Just have to convince Audi now... :roll:
> 
> And yes, I was a bit bored this evening! But sure the pen and paper were just there beside me...!
> 
> There's a few designers on here, so let's get some concept pics up!


How did a six year old get a driving licence ????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## durkadurka (Mar 26, 2010)

blackers said:


> durkadurka said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I'm really wondering about, is if its gonna have a proper iPod-connection, where you can see name of artist/album/song being played, and being able to scroll the albums and pick a song if you so choose.
> ...


If you are right then that's good news indeed!
I'm looking to buy a TTS, and the iPod connection is probably the only "must-have" extra for me.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Doesn't the AMI only work with the sat nav plus unit? If youre getting this, be sure and insist on getting the AMI rather than the iPod connection.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have the ipod connector fitted with satnav on my RS.
AMI is nav+ only.


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

just spoke to a dealership who said their manager had been over to look at the facelift and that he could hardly tell the difference. mentioned that the grill slats run the other way horizontal/vertical


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

gonadthegolf said:


> just spoke to a dealership who said their manager had been over to look at the facelift and that he could hardly tell the difference. mentioned that the grill slats run the other way horizontal/vertical


He probably have examined the wrong car. :lol:


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

R5T said:


> He probably have examined the wrong car. :lol:


Yes, very curious to see if it has 48% new parts...


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

R5T said:


> gonadthegolf said:
> 
> 
> > just spoke to a dealership who said their manager had been over to look at the facelift and that he could hardly tell the difference. mentioned that the grill slats run the other way horizontal/vertical
> ...


I get the impression you know a wee bit more than most of us re the facelift.

Spill the beans!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Three days FFS


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

to find out the real Product Refresh details....

Its all in the description!!!


----------



## coleman.justin (Apr 11, 2007)

Moving away from what it will look like, when are they starting to build them / stopping the current one?

Our car is due by end of June but currently looking at a very late May or start of June build date, although nothing confirmed specifically yet.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Moving away from what it will look like, when are they starting to build them / stopping the current one?


They already did i believe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No more TT s are being built for the next six months , can I backdate this post to last Thursday ?


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> DaFolks said:
> 
> 
> > Woah steady on am I missing something here :?
> ...


Guys you cannot compare the 2.0T of the TTS to that of lesser 2.0T for low down torque because they have different turbos. The TTS has a much bigger turbo, and therefore will require a little longer to spool up. What the k04 as fitted to the TTS looses in low down response compared to that of the lesser k03s, it makes up for in its power higher up in the rev range.

These two engines are very different.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Poverty said:


> Guys you cannot compare the 2.0T of the TTS to that of lesser 2.0T for low down torque because they have different turbos. The TTS has a much bigger turbo, and therefore will require a little longer to spool up. What the k04 as fitted to the TTS looses in low down response compared to that of the lesser k03s, it makes up for in its power higher up in the rev range.
> 
> These two engines are very different.


Agreed ,in stock form, but the difference low down disappears with the APR divorced downpipe on a 2.0TFSI which enables it to spool up 800rpm earlier.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Crap... George at Fourtitude says the TTS changes are even more than the base model's! Damn it! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4838165


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Just waiting for Friday...

i think the changes will be:

Front bumper
Headlights and rear lights
The sound system
The steering wheel
New wheels
More equipement

Lets see how many i got it right...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't worry, it looks much better IMHO. :wink:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> Don't worry, it looks much better IMHO. :wink:


?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

The clue is in the wink...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

R5T, you sure do get your schadenfreude here don't you.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

r5t :evil:

not imporesed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I predict tears ( from the onions at least)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

JimInSF said:


> Crap... George at Fourtitude says the TTS changes are even more than the base model's! Damn it! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4838165


no hard points changed? does that mean the bonet is the same?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

JimInSF said:


> R5T, you sure do get your schadenfreude here don't you.


Sorry i can't help myself.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bmx said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > Crap... George at Fourtitude says the TTS changes are even more than the base model's! Damn it! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4838165
> ...


The Bonnet is the same, it's still at the Front !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chilloTT (Jul 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> Don't worry, it looks much better IMHO. :wink:


Yawn... Beauty is in the eye of the beholder..


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> Don't worry, it looks much better IMHO. :wink:


You are seriously boring people !!!! :x :x


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*TTeaser.*


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

don't see a difference... are the lower lines across the door more outspoken, maybe ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

OscarTango said:


> don't see a difference... are the lower lines across the door more outspoken, maybe ?


This is the base TT, All TT's will have S-line rear bumper.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Only thing different is the 'effing sunset! :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like the rear spoiler might have had a little tweak, it may just be the pic but it looks like it might be bulging up a bit :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Spoiler looks the same, the normal one has a little bump like that if you look closely.

S-Line kit has been standard here in Ireland for a couple of months already, so thats not much of a change. I am expecting a changed grill though but still the same overall shape just different style/orientation slats. Look to be different wheels also.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Foglight. :wink:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> Foglight. :wink:


Interesting, maybe something like Mercedes E with LED's :?:

Would not go with LED headlights though :?

Not long now anyway until reveal


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm actually going to blow up with the excitement of this. :roll:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im intruiged by the facelift, but not bothered at the same time as I have a MK1, but what is the point of a facelift model if not much changes? I seem to see it all the time with "slight" differences on BMW's and such like cars... :?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I seem to see it all the time with "slight" differences on BMW's and such like cars... :?


interesting you say this - the new 3 series has has a redesigned front end which looks UGLY!!! my colleague just traded in his Z4 convertible for a 325i m sport convertible and its so much uglier than the previous 3 series!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

vortex forums post sugests that the facelift afect the tts more then the base model



> FYI, the TTS is probably the more radical of the facelifts, but don't expect any hard points to change.


so where does this leave the rs?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> vortex forums post sugests that the facelift afect the tts more then the base model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've finally realised that that model was a big mistake, so they're scrapping the RS. Saw it coming a mile off really.

Just kidding!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

mailrush said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to see it all the time with "slight" differences on BMW's and such like cars... :?
> ...


I know what you mean I saw one today and it looks like an old Volvo from the front! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yawn...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The grill of the TT-S will be something else. :roll:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Someone on a German forum says that the new grill looks a bit schei*e

A7 sportback concept style influence in the grill


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

R5T said:


> The grill of the TT-S will be something else. :roll:


Plastercine?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Anymore sneaky pics?


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

don't know whether I'm excited or not.

just bored probably.

R5T, any chance of some more details to make my life a wee bit more exciting?

no?

ok, i'm away to paint a wall and watch it dry.


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

Here it is ...


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks! I cant see a huge difference? can anyine point outthe main differences?


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

More info here :
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 5798.shtml


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Well one difference is it is prob £10k more :lol:

Seriously if that is it Im dissapointed. Not disappointed that there is no change, more dissapointed that the car is made to look MORE like the standard Audi range which is so dull. I thought the TT was meant to be a break from the norm in the Audi range, similar to the way a 350z is different to any Nissan. :evil: [smiley=argue.gif]

Im so happy to be keeping my distinctive and ORIGINAL MK1 TT 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

> Starting this fall, Audi will also offer the option of the TT RS with a newly developed version of the S tronic that can handle the tremendous torque of the powerful five-cylinder engine. The compact layout of the seven-speed, dual-clutch transmission makes it suitable for transverse mounting in combination with the quattro all-wheel drive system.
> 
> The TT RS Coupe with the S tronic launches itself from zero to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in 4.4 seconds. The TT RS Roadster requires 0.1 seconds more for this discipline - a bat of an eye less than with the manual transmission. Distinctive design details, 18-inch wheels and an extremely powerful brake system are standard with the TT RS.


hmmmmmm could be my next TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Remember that isn't the line up for the UK


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

oooh bit of black gloss on the interior...... :roll:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Remember that isn't the line up for the UK


What makes you think it'll be any different?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

pars_andy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that isn't the line up for the UK
> ...


steering wheel'll be on the other side :wink:


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

leenx said:


> Thanks! I cant see a huge difference? can anyine point outthe main differences?


The grill & lower inlets on the TTS, but I'm not at all sure it's an improvement. Whew! Now I can go ahead and get my Ibis TTS next week! Wahoo! So relieved.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> What makes you think it'll be any different?
> 
> steering wheel'll be on the other side


Haha. Fair point. Joking aside though, I think this is going to move me away from upgrading my mark 1 to another audi tt. I had basically priced the spec I wanted for a well spec'd 2 litre s line special edition s-tronic quattro. I think even the basic 2 litre s-tronic quattro is now likely to be considerably out of my price range. 
Any idea when we're likely to get confirmation of uk prices?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Im intruiged by the facelift, but not bothered at the same time as I have a MK1, but what is the point of a facelift model if not much changes? I seem to see it all the time with "slight" differences on BMW's and such like cars... :?


are you real? Same face lift happened to the mk1. Midlife s-line became STD and Audi tried (but failed) to sort out the ugly front grill. Sorry but mk1 is too dated now.

OT

Not sure I'd like the new (if they are real) changes. Thankfully you could pull those grills off and go back to the originals 
audio systems are supposed to be changing too.

Increase in tech level for the equipment levels is long overdue. Hopefully the rcz threat we give audi a desearved kick in the bum.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

MK1 technically dated but visualy far better than a MK2 imo.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.automobilemag.com/features/n ... index.html


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

And this is what everybody was so affraid of ?   

It'll take an enthousiast to see the difference...besides the LED lights as being standard for all TT models now. Lucky me, I'm getting them placed next week in my 2009 TT Tdi and it'll look like a brand new car :roll:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

So that is it??? Ok i missed the LEDs but fortunately i got the normal front bumper which i always liked better than the S-line one... though i prefer the rear s-line bumper agressiveness


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the biggest thing is the new 2 litre engine which seems to make a fair difference to performance whilst cutting emissions. I strongly suspect around a 4 grand price hike though.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> I think the biggest thing is the new 2 litre engine which seems to make a fair difference to performance whilst cutting emissions. I strongly suspect around a 4 grand price hike though.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm pretty glad there are no significant changes. I'm about to go pick up a TTS and was afraid that I would have been buying an out-of-date car. So all is good. Interested to see the colour options.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Smoothie said:


> I'm pretty glad there are no significant changes. I'm about to go pick up a TTS and was afraid that I would have been buying an out-of-date car. So all is good. Interested to see the colour options.


Me too, to say the least, with an ordered TTS arriving next week! Whew.

R5T, some 48%! If you knew what was coming, you're a cruel, cruel man...


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

"Starting this fall, Audi will also offer the option of the *TT RS with a newly developed version of the S tronic that can handle the tremendous torque of the powerful five-cylinder engine*. The compact layout of the seven-speed, dual-clutch transmission makes it suitable for transverse mounting in combination with the quattro all-wheel drive system.

The *TT RS Coupe with the S tronic launches itself from zero to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in 4.4 seconds*. The TT RS Roadster requires 0.1 seconds more for this discipline - a bat of an eye less than with the manual transmission. Distinctive design details, 18-inch wheels and an extremely powerful brake system are standard with the TT RS."

[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

JimInSF said:


> R5T, some 48%! If you knew what was coming, you're a cruel, cruel man...


Everyone could know what was coming, it's Audi.
48% change, was a sarcastic remark, because of the little things that would change.
Audi did almost nothing to update the TT, and the few things they did don't look that impressive.
It still start to look dated IMHO :? Porsche did a better job with the 997-2.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

:lol: @ the pretentious nonsense that this generated! Well done to the "insiders" for their, er, wind up haha! Did anyone really think the TT would change that drastically when it sells well as it is?

The pre-facelift MK2 front end TTS and RS look better.

Agree with Toshiba that you can ripoff these new grilles and fit the ones you have now :lol:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> :lol: @ the pretentious nonsense that this generated! Well done to the "insiders" for their, er, wind up haha! Did anyone really think the TT would change that drastically when it sells well as it is?
> 
> The pre-facelift MK2 front end TTS and RS look better.
> 
> Agree with Toshiba that you can ripoff these new grilles and fit the ones you have now :lol:


You're sounding somewhat jaded with Audi and the TT, Hans!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are the biggest TT market we have various differences with the spec always have always will do.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

slightly disapointed, basicaly some drls and a grill.

if this is the basic TT what will the s line look like (heres hoping  )


----------



## vegeta (Dec 1, 2009)

The pictures show that this is not the basic tt surely, seen as the grille shows a certain s symbol on it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where are the onions [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it only me that notices that around half a second has been shaved off the 0-62 in the 2.0 tfsi? Or is everyone here only looking at the tts and rs?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Article from Auto Express:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/a...sletters&uid=e0c94529106ed0ee5108ece078638d26


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

As I said in one of the many other threads on this subject. It's the same as on the MK1, a few minor cosmetic changes, and maybe a few options as standard.

Q. The 'Sport' button on the TTS - will this make it more "sporty" than the existing TTS, or just less Sporty when it's not pressed?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

scuba blue sounds interesting! anyone seen that? pictures?


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Dose anyone know when the facelift goes into production?


----------



## gti16v_boy (Oct 4, 2006)

Smoothie said:


> I'm pretty glad there are no significant changes. I'm about to go pick up a TTS and was afraid that I would have been buying an out-of-date car. So all is good. Interested to see the colour options.


Me too...I can breath again now!

In fact, I think the TTS pre-facelift grill looks more aggressive too :wink:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dash said:


> As I said in one of the many other threads on this subject. It's the same as on the MK1, a few minor cosmetic changes, and maybe a few options as standard.
> 
> Q. The 'Sport' button on the TTS - will this make it more "sporty" than the existing TTS, or just less Sporty when it's not pressed?


I'm assuming this is the same sport button we have already on the TTS aka magnetic ride? it says Sport when I press it anyway?!! :?:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So to quote Tosh from a few months ago,

All they have done is devalue the TTS and TTRS by adding the LED's to all models!

I am interested in the new colours and the interior colours will be good to see them in the flesh.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

jammyd said:


> So to quote Tosh from a few months ago,
> 
> All they have done is devalue the TTS and TTRS by adding the LED's to all models!
> 
> I am interested in the new colours and the interior colours will be good to see them in the flesh.


Why did they do that???

Question - May sound dumb but as far as the TTS is concerned no changes to engine just front grill? :?:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

ELLIOTT said:


> MK1 technically dated but visualy far better than a MK2 imo.


Here Here


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

leenx said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in one of the many other threads on this subject. It's the same as on the MK1, a few minor cosmetic changes, and maybe a few options as standard.
> ...


i'd imagine it'll up the throttle, steering response and exhaust note :?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

so the tts grill had changed, what have they changed on the rs? i havent seen any pics yet. The only difference is there will be a 7-speed s-tronic version


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Im intruiged by the facelift, but not bothered at the same time as I have a MK1, but what is the point of a facelift model if not much changes? I seem to see it all the time with "slight" differences on BMW's and such like cars... :?
> ...


The MK1 --> MK2 facelift is much more of a difference than what looks likes is going to happen with the MK2 --> MK2 facelift. The MK1 and MK2 are almost completely different cars.

This new facelift seems very minimal and I really cant see the point other than to annoy current MK2 TTs/TTR buyers who have placed an order. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


Thats what it does on the roco... ( which has a similar setting)


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

leenx said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in one of the many other threads on this subject. It's the same as on the MK1, a few minor cosmetic changes, and maybe a few options as standard.
> ...


Yes, I assume the same


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

where will this sport button go?

the buttons round the gear lever have as far as i know, spoiler,magnetic ride, hazard lights, tyre pressure, and esp.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> The MK1 --> MK2 facelift is much more of a difference than what looks likes is going to happen with the MK2 --> MK2 facelift. The MK1 and MK2 are almost completely different cars.
> 
> This new facelift seems very minimal and I really cant see the point other than to annoy current MK2 TTs/TTR buyers who have placed an order. :?


Sorry you have missed the point , look at the pre 02 MkI and the post 02 MkI foe exactly the same thing. They got new grill lower ride height plus a few other things.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

gonadthegolf said:


> where will this sport button go?
> 
> the buttons round the gear lever have as far as i know, spoiler,magnetic ride, hazard lights, tyre pressure, and esp.


Look I've got a hangover I don't understand this lol - the press release etc says the TTS has a sport button, but the TTS already has this as when you press it it says Sport Mode on (Magnetic ride) sorry repeating myself again but just isn't clear to me?! Hair of the dog me thinks .....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

leenx said:


> gonadthegolf said:
> 
> 
> > where will this sport button go?
> ...


The mag ride has two options comfort and sport ,when you press the button in comfort mode it switches to sport and say suspension sport mode or something.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > gonadthegolf said:
> ...


Lol - I thought it was just Sport On (magnetic ride) and if you turn it off it reverts back to normal suspension /dampening etc? lol


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Hum... no more V6 ? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

patatus said:


> Hum... no more V6 ? :?


Again we haven't seen the UK spec this is US which doesn't have a V6


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ELLIOTT said:


> MK1 technically dated but visualy far better than a MK2 imo.


Utter rubbish. Looks nowhere near as good as a MKII.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jammyd said:


> So to quote Tosh from a few months ago,
> 
> All they have done is devalue the TTS and TTRS by adding the LED's to all models!
> 
> I am interested in the new colours and the interior colours will be good to see them in the flesh.


Only on Xenon cars,


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

So does anyone know when the facelifted cars will begin being manufactured?

I'm going to order next week probably, a TTS. Delivery has been quoted for Sept. Will I be getting a facelifted or not?

Asked the dealer, they didn't know there was a facelift.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

This is what the Autoexpress says :

At the top of the range the 268bhp TTS comes as standard with Audi's magnetic ride adaptive dampers - *which now includes a Sport button to sharpen throttle response, steering weight and the engine note.*

So guys, seems that the TTS gets this RS feature as well.. nice
I wonder if it can be retroffited on my 09 TTS...yam yam


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > The MK1 --> MK2 facelift is much more of a difference than what looks likes is going to happen with the MK2 --> MK2 facelift. The MK1 and MK2 are almost completely different cars.
> ...


Exactly. I'd hardly describe MK1 to Mk2 as a "facelift". MK2 was a completely new car. This is just the usual mid-life tweaking.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Product Refresh is not a new MK, why did you all think it was a MK 3?! Its just a tweek, that's all.

This is the GERMAN Spec, not the US - read the dislaimer at the bottom.

Once Audi UK have made their press release, we will publish it.

Jae


----------



## dlff (Apr 3, 2010)

IMHO, this is just a facelift model. Essentially is still very much a Mk.II model with minimal changes. 
In view of this, any idea when will the Mk.III be launched?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > MK1 technically dated but visualy far better than a MK2 imo.
> ...


I respect your opinion.... But it's not!


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

the mk1 TT is still regarded as a better design by people who apparently know about stuff like that.

I would have to agree with them


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

no sure if this has been posted yet but heres autocar's article - http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Audi-TT/248715/

LED lights on all models....hmmm....


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mailrush said:


> no sure if this has been posted yet but heres autocar's article - http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Audi-TT/248715/
> 
> LED lights on all models....hmmm....


but only if you spend a grand on xenons :?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bmx said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > no sure if this has been posted yet but heres autocar's article - http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Audi-TT/248715/
> ...


so the LED lights will only come with the xenons?

i specc'd xenons and have had my car 2 weeks - wonder if I can twist my dealers arm to fit me led DRLs...???


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > MK1 technically dated but visualy far better than a MK2 imo.
> ...


why so arrogant?!

As a piece of design, from a design perspective, all things considered, the mk1 is better imo.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > ELLIOTT said:
> ...


 :wink: Nice one Luke


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

manphibian said:


> why so arrogant?!
> 
> As a piece of design, from a design perspective, all things considered, the mk1 is better imo.


+1 :lol: My girlfriend is a designer so she knows what shes talking about!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Daz8n said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > why so arrogant?!
> ...


so am i


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

must admit the mk1 is still a nice design.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I quite like Steam trains but if I want to get somewhere in a hurry give me a 91 and MkIVs every day.


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually I quite liked the Mk1 when it came out - Having spoken to some Mk1 drivers about design unfortunately the words dated, tired and more than a little effeminate leap to mind.

The cars still look quite good though.....


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

this reminds me off a video on youtube about the golf gti owners and forums etc






funny!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

That video was most amusing thanks! :lol:


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

bmx said:


> this reminds me off a video on youtube about the golf gti owners and forums etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Superb!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha hilarious!!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Whats all this about a facelift ???? all I can say is, I hope the R&D guys sleep well on their big bed of Money as they have shag all to show for their hard work !!!!! :x :x :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hype 1 : Populace 0 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

manphibian said:


> why so arrogant?!
> 
> As a piece of design, from a design perspective, all things considered, the mk1 is better imo.


Which part of rubbish don't you get?
Truthful and arrogant are two different things.
From a design perspective :lol: lets hear it then, what is better designed :roll:

MKI design simply doesn't work anymore
Front looks wrong, back is wrong and the cabin while functional is also somewhat hard faced while not being an unpleasant place to sit, by comparison to the MKIIs its not as good.

MKII made the soft shaped MKI more sporty and aggressive but with the same basic lines.
9/10 of the motoring magazines say the same thing too
MKI was a wake up call, MKII is everything the MKI should have been, both looks and performance wise.

I'd never take a MKI over a MKII and i had a few of them in my time, so it experience, not arrogance speaking now.

However, when a person can't see "visualy" from "visually" that persons judgement might not be the.... when it comes to seeing things. 

Feel free to pm me if you wish to continue this OT


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > why so arrogant?!
> ...


Give him the chair, Give him the chair, tag me, tag me !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > why so arrogant?!
> ...


Can see it now Mk2 TT design classic :roll: MK1 is a bespoke design... you have a corporate image! Or a short Audi A4...
Feel free to correct any spelling mistakes, As i am visualy impared :-*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > why so arrogant?!
> ...


and your design credentials that give weight to your opinion that the mk 1 is 'wrong' are what exactly.....?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

manphibian said:


> and your design credentials that give weight to your opinion that the mk 1 is 'wrong' are what exactly.....?


Those would be the same as yours, but the problem is the car magazines all seem to agree with your "opinion".

Frankly i don't give a crap about the MKI, hence i dont bother posting on that board.
If you have nothing to contribute towards the MKII then dont bother posting "visually better" comments


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > and your design credentials that give weight to your opinion that the mk 1 is 'wrong' are what exactly.....?
> ...


Well i've got a degree in product design, so possibly not, but i didn't even make the visually better comment anyway 

I'll leave you all to start getting worked up about the mk 3 now this hasn't worked out for you, and actually enjoy the car i have got, rather than obsessing about the next model/variant, secretly hoping it's an improvement on what you are stuck with :lol:

although obviously i would give my right nut for your RS Tosh :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

As a desginer myself i agree with you Elliot , the MK1 is a bespoke design meanwhile the MK2 folows a corporate design language. When i first saw the MK2 pics i didn't like it too much because of this. The Mk1 design was a worldwide hit that gave the TT this almost iconic status. Of course the MK1 looks dated compared to the Mk2, because today the automotive design is not based on curves and flowing elements anymore; Now everything is about angles and well resolved proportions, like big bumpers, broad shoulders and tiny windows... and this is where the MK2 is a champ and that's why it looks much better than the Mk1 today. But as design concept the MK1 originality and elegance are hard to beat. Look at the Alfa 156, that sedan is so beautiful that hurts, but its desgin looks tiny and lacks road presence, and thats because that car was designed to beautiful and elegant. But now it doesn't work so well because the trend changed. But as a design concept it beats everything in its class until today, 159, E90 3 series and pretty much everythinh else.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I think whats happening here is a comparison between two very different cars, this isn't the Porsche 911 we're talking about here that has a tweak every six months, there is nothing similar about the Mk1 to the Mk2 but that was the idea, The MK1 was a design that was spot on for its time in the market, or even ahead of it!! but that time has now gone, the Mk2 is right for now !!! but theres always room for improvement and thats what Audi have done, whether they have done the full job is the idea of a Forum and to voice an opinion, and hope that Audi are listening (and I'm in Transport marketing and i check logistic forums so you can guarantee they are checking this one !! ) maybe we should vent our frustrations their way guys !!!

My opinion is that they had an opportunity to get us all on their side and they made a really cack job of it !! good job they have fantastic customer service and a great salespeople with a wealth of knowledge to uphold the brand !!!

oh great I've finished my bottle of Vodka !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

Any ideas what happens to the S Line spec now the base model has the bumpers - can't see them just dropping it?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

To add my 2p I have just got rid of a Mk6 Golf Gti and could have had either a Mk2 again or a Mk1.

The Mk1 was the choice as I actually like the car better. Not becuase it is better than a Mk2 in any way really. But I did not really get on with the Mk2 design on the exterior - its just to 'normal' for me. The interior although a nice design is nowhere near as 'exclusive' as the Mk1. A golf in a frock the Mk1 maybe but the design is a classic and for all the arguments on here it is my favourite of the 2 and to me thats what matters.

On a seperate note it does frustrate me how in the technical read up for the facelift 2.0T it talks about Audi valvelift when the engine has already been deployed in this form in both the Golf Gti and Scirocco. They have simply took a VAG engine.

Steve


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

TT Law said:


> On a seperate note it does frustrate me how in the technical read up for the facelift 2.0T it talks about Audi valvelift when the engine has already been deployed in this form in both the Golf Gti and Scirocco. They have simply took a VAG engine.
> 
> Steve


Is it not the vavlelift that gives this engine 50lb/ft more than the one used in the GTI/Scirocco.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

As predicted, pretty much a non event which only enthusiasts will notice. Let's move on now


----------



## frawls (Nov 24, 2008)

conneem said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > On a seperate note it does frustrate me how in the technical read up for the facelift 2.0T it talks about Audi valvelift when the engine has already been deployed in this form in both the Golf Gti and Scirocco. They have simply took a VAG engine.
> ...


Actually it's the same engine that has been doing sterling service in the A5 for quite a while now. It's not a new engine at all. It has been lifted straight from the A5. The bhp & torque are identical to the A5 but the figures for mpg are a bit better in the TT as they should being a lot lighter than an A5.

Upsolute/REVO/APS etc will remap this car to 246 bhp and 395 nm at a very impressive 1,600 rpms which would make the TTS' standard 350 nm at a relatively high 2,500 rpms seem very very expensive and a little lightweight. I think the quattro model would be needed to handle that kind of torque as my FWD 2.0 TFSI struggles to put down its (Upsoluute remapped) 350 nm. This "new" engine is an impressive piece of kit but the only thing that is new about it is its appearance in the TT model range.

Frawls


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Can I use my 3p worth.

I like both the MkI & MkII.

Had the I & have the II.

So...... who wants a fight!!!!!! [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Car are carrying all the new pics:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... pictures-/

Was it worth the wait?? :twisted:

Dave


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

frawls said:


> <snip>
> Upsolute/REVO/APS etc will remap this car to 246 bhp and 395 nm at a very impressive 1,600 rpms which would make the TTS' standard 350 nm at a relatively high 2,500 rpms seem very very expensive and a little lightweight.


Well, let's not go _too_ far, that's not quite a fair comparison - first of all that's still 20-25HP less than a TTS even after the remap, and secondly a TTS will go to 322HP on regular fuel with nothing but a remap as well, leaving the new engine still off by 75hp. The new engine is cool and a great improvement, but hardly a match for the TTS mill.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Agreed, S3/TTS engine can go so far on the k04 turbo compared with the regular 2.0 lump. 340-360 hp without breaking too much of a sweat.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

310-320bhp witout a sweat.
Anything over that is hardware investment...


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry, but to me as long as you're not going big turbo, it doesn't break a sweat


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*S-Line news*update.

It look like the new S-Line will have the TTS front bumper without the chrome parts and carbon lower spliter (option ?) it's possible the basic one is just black.
The S-Line rear bumper is TTS bumper with Carbon lower diffuser (option ?) possible the basic one is also just black.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*TT RS DSG.*

Apparently good for up to 600 Nm of torque.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have just had a A5 with this engine and it's rubbish no real pull and no grip as two wheel 
drive, not a fan at all


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Well the A5 is a fair bit heavier. I would be surprised if a car that can do 0-62 in 5.6 seconds has no real pull.
And the lack of grip has nothing to do with the engine!


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

R5T said:


> *S-Line news*
> 
> It look like the new S-Line will have the TTS front bumper without the chrome parts and carbon lower spliter (option ?) it's possible the basic one is just black.
> The S-Line rear bumper is old S-Line with Carbon valance (option ?) possible the same here.


"Quote" from Audi info.

S Line Models get a more aggressive body styling, including a new front bumper, side sills and rear diffuser in platinum grey. These elements are reminiscent of MY10 TTS bodystyling.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

robokn said:


> I have just had a A5 with this engine and it's rubbish no real pull and no grip as two wheel
> drive, not a fan at all


The A5 in fwd is supposed to be a bit of a dog, the wheelbase is too long for fwd. Although in saying that the 2.0T fwd in the A5 is still quicker round a track than the 3.2 or 3.0tdi, so the torque must come in handy some where.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

MancTT said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > *S-Line news*
> ...


I wonder will this make parts like the TTS/S-Line bumber cheaper to buy and retrofit. I've thought about buying a TTS bumper in the past...found it hard to justify the price of it from the TT shop though by the time you include postage, painting etc!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

conneem said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I have just had a A5 with this engine and it's rubbish no real pull and no grip as two wheel
> ...


Michael I also had the 3.0 V6 Diesel and that was a fantastic car loads of torque


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

robokn said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


It is probably the best engine for the A5 as it is more of a GT and you will definitely feel 370lb/ft even if it is a bit heavier


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*New S-Line.*

View attachment 1


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> *New S-Line.*
> 
> View attachment 1


Ohh i like that!!

And i hate that i like that! :x


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> *New S-Line.*
> 
> View attachment 1


2


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

now that i like! 
now all i need is a picture of scuba blue some prices and iam ready to order


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

So the S-line 2.0T gets twin tailpipes, one at each side of the rear valance??


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

How interesting. I couldn't have given a stuff about individuals modding their bumpers up to TTS, however audi fittng the TTS bumpers to the S-line has really hacked me off. Grumble, grumble exclusivity....


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

All 2.0TFSI will have that (old 3.2 style), 1.8TFSI and 2.0TDI will have dual pipes on the left.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> All 2.0TFSI will have that (old 3.2 style), 1.8TFSI and 2.0TDI will have dual pipes on the left.


 :x


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

My car has 500 km on the odometer... its not even one month old...

I'm sad.... 

Could my purchase had a worse timing?


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Depends on the price of the new model I imagine.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

As a promotion its buy one get one free !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

VerTTigo said:


> My car has 500 km on the odometer... its not even one month old...
> 
> I'm sad....
> 
> Could my purchase had a worse timing?


I would trade up if i was you, and not choose the upgrade way.
Ever which way you look at it, it will cost you money.
The question how ever is how much.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > My car has 500 km on the odometer... its not even one month old...
> ...


Trading is out of question, first there isn't and won't be any cars here. You have to order a new car and wait all those months again. And then the depreciation is massive. I would lose at least 10 grand on my car, even if it hasnt reached the 1k mark on the odometer.

In the end there isn't much i can do. It will be very difficult to cross with a facelifted TT around here, so this is a plus... i will try to enjoy my car as much as i can. In fact i love it. But... the grass is always greener on the other side...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

These changes are not worth fussing over IMHO... enjoy your lovely car!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

video of tts here looks well bling!

http://autostream.com/2010/04/ami-leipz ... premieren/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That RS looks stunning. Im tempted.

s-line new front is a real kick in the nuts for TTS owners. car will look the same. 
IF i had a car on order i would be canceling it for sure.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> That RS looks stunning. Im tempted.


what, the ford rs??


----------



## coleman.justin (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it!

What else does the new S-line come with? I've got a 1.8r on order and my dealer is expecting it to be a MY2011 now. I've ordered int light pack, xenons, tyre pressure monitoring, meteor grey paint and sound pack. Im hoping for the new model of course and tempted at the idea of going for the s-line if i can as the cost of the xenons alone makes it seem worth it.

Can anyone translate my current order into a 2011MY and tell me what makes sense to pay a bit extra for, also does the s-line come with an upgrade to the 17inch wheels?

lastly, are there any published pics of the new 17inch wheels on a roadster yet?

Cheers


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone translate my current order into a 2011MY and tell me what makes sense to pay a bit extra for, also does the s-line come with an upgrade to the 17inch wheels?
> 
> Cheers


The 1.8R is the only one that now comes with the standard trim with no specification changes, you can pay £750 and upgrade to the sport trim which will give you the new 17" 5 spoke V design alloys, concert radio, Leather/Alcantara upholstery.
And the meteor grey will be changed to either Dakota Grey or Oolong Grey.


----------



## coleman.justin (Apr 11, 2007)

MancTT said:


> The 1.8R is the only one that now comes with the standard trim with no specification changes, you can pay £750 and upgrade to the sport trim which will give you the new 17" 5 spoke V design alloys, concert radio, Leather/Alcantara upholstery.
> And the meteor grey will be changed to either Dakota Grey or Oolong Grey.


Thanks for the info. Im paying £220 for the upgrade from Chorus to Concert so the extra £530 seems well worth the other upgrades to Sport.

So Meteor grey is no more?


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the info. Im paying £220 for the upgrade from Chorus to Concert so the extra £530 seems well worth the other upgrades to Sport.
> 
> So Meteor grey is no more?


I think the £530 is worth the additional bits and yep meteor is no more.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> That RS looks stunning. Im tempted.
> 
> s-line new front is a real kick in the nuts for TTS owners. car will look the same.
> IF i had a car on order i would be canceling it for sure.


In fact i prefer the S-line front because of the non-chrome stripes.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> That RS looks stunning. Im tempted.
> 
> s-line new front is a real kick in the nuts for TTS owners. car will look the same.
> IF i had a car on order i would be canceling it for sure.


All S-line's look like S model, in every range.
A4 S-line looks like a S4, A5 S-line looks like a S5..........


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Exactly R5T... but the real S car will have a different engine, brakes, Haldex system, suspension...


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the delay - been on holiday!

Here is the full facelift info: www.pooleaudi.com/news/ttfacelift2010.pdf

Hope it helps


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hiya Chris,
When is audis at the quay again please


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Poole Audi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delay - been on holiday!
> 
> ...


Hello there - Thanks for the info. Just wondered on the following:

1. The above attachment mentions TTS models being 272 PS, I thought it was 268?

2. TTS models receive new front & rear bumper design - We know about the changes to the front, but no real details on the bumper re-design?

3. Do you think the 'Sport' button for TTS will be available to 'pre facelift' TTS with magnetic ride?

Cheers
nick


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for that. Lots of good info. Just sitting anxiously waiting on the revised 2.0tfsi prices! Any idea if they're going to be closer to the current 2.0 litre.....or closer to the current 3.2?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There is no current 3.2 as it was discontinued last year


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

such a minor facelift.... basically the sline became the standard ...

minor tings yeaa


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

iam a bit confused here :?

correct me if iam wrong, to get an s line used to cost an extra £1650 in 4 cyl. but now it will cost £2700 but you get £975 worth of xenons included?

so if you were going to get the xenons anyway its £75 more than a 2010my?


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

It seems that the so beautiful SprintBlue has disappeared from the TTS available colors. What a pity!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

hanzo said:


> such a minor facelift.... basically the sline became the standard ...
> 
> minor tings yeaa


Exactly the same as the Mk1 then....... seem to remember a lot of pee'd off S-Line owners back then who paid extra for the 18s and lowered suspension


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

So does anyone have any photos of a TTS with the 5 spoke 's-line' alloys to give me an idea of what the new s-line will look like? Also a previous s-line with the 17inch alloys? As it seems that the car we are getting will have the current/old s-line bumpers but still the 17 inch wheels, which sounds slight weird to me.

I just set up a new member name as my email address was showing as my user on the old one.

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi can have my car back they've screwed up the TT range big time. (I can see why they agreed to give me a free upgrade if the RS changed) I wont be buying another Audi period.

Range now has 4 models that all look identical, but for the pleasure of spending more than double you get.............
well nothing.

Just remap the s-line and don't bother with the S or RS, no one will be able to tell.
New blue looks nice.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Audi can have my car back they've screwed up the TT range big time. (I can see why they agreed to give me a free upgrade if the RS changed) I wont be buying another Audi period.
> 
> Range now has 4 models that all look identical, but for the pleasure of spending more than double you get.............
> well nothing.
> ...


What? Now I'm really confused? Are we saying the new S-Line looks identical to the TTS etc? :?:  :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

leenx said:


> What? Now I'm really confused? Are we saying the new S-Line looks identical to the TTS etc? :?:  :?


Yes, like it do with every Audi range.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

R5T said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > What? Now I'm really confused? Are we saying the new S-Line looks identical to the TTS etc? :?:  :?
> ...


So those unfortunate to of bought a TTS just befoe this facelift find themselves with the same vehicle (exterior lookwise) as the new S-Line coming out? WTF????


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

leenx said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


no quad pipes.. no aluminum mirrors.. no chromes.. no TTS badge..

thats about it.


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

Im a little lost by the number of upset TTS/RS owners. Aside from the fact that, as is being pointed out by others, the rest of the S-line Audi range works exactly like this. I've always thought the point with cars like the TTS/RS is that to the masses they look like any other TT but to those of us in the know they are the special and sort after ones. The sort of cars that illicit a knowing smile from like minded petrolheads because you chose (and can afford) the fastest and most capable car in the range. That's not going to change just because of a body kit being available on the basic car. I also disagree that these changes de-value the Audi brand; allowing people to buy into a brand and get a little bit of what they desire for money they can afford is the point of a brand like Audi. It's why the R8 exists, they help to sell the lesser cars. It's why it makes sense for Audi to own Lamborghini as they have designs that are echoed by the TT. I still want an R8 despite it having the engine from an RS4, the seats, steering wheel and aircon unit from a TT etc etc and a Gallardo despite it having some common components. If Audi didn't make those cars I probably would have no excitement about going into a showroom to order a TT. That's how brands attract the aspirational middle classes.
If you want a car that stands out and looks totally unique then either modify a car to death or buy a used Supercar from a tiny company that's so rare people crowd around everywhere you go you'll just have to put up with it breaking down all the time because it wasn't funded by a massive corporation that sells 10,000s of units a year across its entire range.

I've always wanted an RS because of that noise, that acceleration. I would have thought those are the reasons to buy an RS or S not so you can tell everyone how much it cost and not because of 1500 quids worth of body kit.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree Justin, it's pretty silly, and I think most of the folks raising this are not TTS/RS owners - I'm buying a TTS, picking it up today actually, because it has a more powerful engine, bigger brakes, modified suspension, etc. - and before buying, I paid a bit extra and spent a day driving the car on a track to test these things. The fact that a regular TT owner can pay extra for the TTS bumpers without the performance parts doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

JustinTTR said:


> Im a little lost by the number of upset TTS/RS owners. Aside from the fact that, as is being pointed out by others, the rest of the S-line Audi range works exactly like this. I've always thought the point with cars like the TTS/RS is that to the masses they look like any other TT but to those of us in the know they are the special and sort after ones. The sort of cars that illicit a knowing smile from like minded petrolheads because you chose (and can afford) the fastest and most capable car in the range. That's not going to change just because of a body kit being available on the basic car. I also disagree that these changes de-value the Audi brand; allowing people to buy into a brand and get a little bit of what they desire for money they can afford is the point of a brand like Audi. It's why the R8 exists, they help to sell the lesser cars. It's why it makes sense for Audi to own Lamborghini as they have designs that are echoed by the TT. I still want an R8 despite it having the engine from an RS4, the seats, steering wheel and aircon unit from a TT etc etc and a Gallardo despite it having some common components. If Audi didn't make those cars I probably would have no excitement about going into a showroom to order a TT. That's how brands attract the aspirational middle classes.
> If you want a car that stands out and looks totally unique then either modify a car to death or buy a used Supercar from a tiny company that's so rare people crowd around everywhere you go you'll just have to put up with it breaking down all the time because it wasn't funded by a massive corporation that sells 10,000s of units a year across its entire range.
> I've always wanted an RS because of that noise, that acceleration. I would have thought those are the reasons to buy an RS or S not so you can tell everyone how much it cost and not because of 1500 quids worth of body kit.


Yes good points. I'm obviously loving my TTS for performance reasons above all else - Damn thought I had closure on this lol


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome, Jim. Glad to hear you are taking it on the track.

Enjoy!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

JustinTTR said:


> Awesome, Jim. Glad to hear you are taking it on the track.
> 
> Enjoy!


Indeed, I'll be autocrossing it, and I signed up for the Audi Sportscar Experience at Sears Point/Infineon and drove a TTS for most of the day so that I could get the feel of the car at well-above-public-roads pace before signing on the dotted line (though I must admit the R8 was a blast as well :mrgreen.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Audi can have my car back they've screwed up the TT range big time. (I can see why they agreed to give me a free upgrade if the RS changed) I wont be buying another Audi period.
> 
> Range now has 4 models that all look identical, but for the pleasure of spending more than double you get.............
> well nothing.
> ...


Wah wah [smiley=baby.gif]

Sell the RS and buy a TTS then.

The facelift is an refinement on an already excellent design. The minor trim details add that something extra, but unlike some other brands, they haven't been lavished with silly go faster things. If I could afford a TTRS then I would get that one. Not for the trim, but for the engineering superiority over the cheaper models.

If though it's all about having a status symbol, then just get the cheapest and slap your bodykit on. All the kids and the neighbour's will think your da man.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Looking at the Specifications and the fact the Special Edition is no more, that means no more 19 inch graphite's, Bose and Bluetooth, but hey i get some fairy lights on the front for £2000 !!!!!!!     

Instead I get 18 inch left over A3 wheels and 11 bhp, err is this a good deal, I don't think so, I had a new SE on order, I'll be having a conversation in the morning me thinks !!! :x :x

Now wheres my Dealer Beater ???? :evil:


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

I too have a SLine SE on order - I am presuming as they have accepted the order that it will be fulfilled, just not sure if it will be the facelift or not. Are any SL SEs going to be facelift. Not that bothered really but wouldn't mind Xenons.

Call into the Dealer to check


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bryan m said:


> I too have a SLine SE on order - I am presuming as they have accepted the order that it will be fulfilled, just not sure if it will be the facelift or not. Are any SL SEs going to be facelift. Not that bothered really but wouldn't mind Xenons.
> 
> Call into the Dealer to check


but asi say you lose the Bose, 19s, bluetooth but gain lights ???? I'm not happy !!!!


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

You do get a much better engine though. Ignore the fact that it's only 11ps a difference. There are other differences which mean that it will simply leave the old 200ps engine for dead. It does 0-60 more than half a second quicker and the power comes in far earlier. I fully expect the revised price to be a fair bit higher than the current model so I think you've benefitted from the changes. So long as you're more interested in performance than looks.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Audi can have my car back they've screwed up the TT range big time. (I can see why they agreed to give me a free upgrade if the RS changed) I wont be buying another Audi period.
> 
> New blue looks nice.


I have not seen any pictures of the new colours yet Tosh are they posted on the forum somewhere?

Sorry to see that the facelift has upset you so much


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> You do get a much better engine though. Ignore the fact that it's only 11ps a difference. There are other differences which mean that it will simply leave the old 200ps engine for dead. It does 0-60 more than half a second quicker and the power comes in far earlier. I fully expect the revised price to be a fair bit higher than the current model so I think you've benefitted from the changes. So long as you're more interested in performance than looks.


I don't believe that the difference will be that huge... better wait till someone actually drives the thing


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Another 50 ft-lbs of torque seems nontrivial to me - it's not quite the screamer the TTS engine is, but a half second quicker zero to 60 is substantial IMHO.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, it delivers it's power lower down than the TTS as well. A 0-62 time of 5.6 seconds is certainly not to be sniffed at.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

At least the minor facelift will not date the previous models year cars and will not effect their desirability whe it comes to selling.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

blackers said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Audi can have my car back they've screwed up the TT range big time. (I can see why they agreed to give me a free upgrade if the RS changed) I wont be buying another Audi period.
> ...


I dont as yet, but i do like the look of the new blue (was never a fan of sprint). I doubt we'll see the new colours much before July.

I'm selling the RSs. Grey one is going next month for a Q5 and mine will be going shortly after.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I like the Q5, but would you not consider keeping at least one RS?
Regardless I hope you are going to stay active on the forum though.

Wouldn't be the same without some of your common sense ripostes plus the technical threads.

I have looked for scuba blue, volcano red and so on but no luck yet.

There is a pdf on Audi Deutschland covering the pricing and options of the facelift models but no colours and their configurator has yet to be changed.
http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/tt/tt_coupe/Katalog_und_Preisliste.html

Interesting the prices have only increased by 300 euros for the new engine, well at least I think they have, my german is a bit rusty


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> bryan m said:
> 
> 
> > I too have a SLine SE on order - I am presuming as they have accepted the order that it will be fulfilled, just not sure if it will be the facelift or not. Are any SL SEs going to be facelift. Not that bothered really but wouldn't mind Xenons.
> ...


Hi bozzy

You may lose the SE Package but surely they cannt charge you the £850 extra then. Just use the saving to upgrade the alloys and I'm sure you could live without the Bose and the bluetooth. Thats what I plan to do anyway IF it comes to it. Small price to pay for the bodykit and lights, imo.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

A poor google translation from the German website



> More thrust, less Vebrauch The TFSI engine in the Audi TT Coupe
> 
> A new engine: more performance, more power, less consumption. Turbocharged, TFSI ® technology and the innovative Audi valvelift system characterized the 2.0-liter four-cylinder with 211 hp (155 kW out).
> 
> ...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

blackers said:


>


I think the new grille looks bloody awful, and what's all that brushed steel crap round the fog lights.



blackers said:


>


Less is more IMO and this looks better


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a worrying callback from the dealer today - order was placed with them on 22nd Feb but no build week etc as Audi hadn't progressed it, Dealer have the Brand manager involved - not sure what that means. Now I'm not sure whether I'm getting an SE or facelift or nothing and when it is going to turn up. VERY fed up with the Honda CRV temporary lease truck I have at the moment :?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

bryan m said:


> Had a worrying callback from the dealer today - order was placed with them on 22nd Feb but no build week etc as Audi hadn't progressed it, Dealer have the Brand manager involved - not sure what that means. Now I'm not sure whether I'm getting an SE or facelift or nothing and when it is going to turn up. VERY fed up with the Honda CRV temporary lease truck I have at the moment :?


Sorry mate but you HAVE to damand that the car youll be getting is a facelifted model. It just doesn't make sense to leave with a outdated car now that the new model was revealed. Be firm and straight with the dealer, don't accept anything other than the facelift car.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Had it confirmed today, our order for An Ibis S Line SE Roadster will be a facelift, there are no more "Version 1" being made,
My only question is, how are they going to justify No Bose, No 19s in Graphite, No Bluetooth, No Symphony, unless I pay extra and they WILL be asking for the extra !!!!!!!! :x :x :x

Told them to find me a Current shape with minimal miles same spec as our SE S Line !!!! :x :x :x


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I was wandering that it seems that the 18's bicolours wheels are not going to be oferred anymore... man i love this on my car. Everybody thouhgt it looked awesome with the back car. I didn't like the new ones at all. A plus side of not getting the new 2.0 engine.

By the way yesterday i was really pushing my car, and oh my... in 3rd gear i left a STI in the dust. And it happened several times in a roll...
I was smitten by how the TT pulls in every gear. Awesome!


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.vroom.be/fr/popup/image.php? ... ction=auto
Here is the scuba blue which now replaces the old sprint blue. Aweful from my point of view


----------



## bryan m (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't see why they can't make SE facelifts to fulfill current orders after all it is 19'' wheels, bluetooth, symphony, Ipod, Bose etc which are all current options - surely they will just spec the facelift S Line to this spec for the current orders at the old price and chuck in the Xenons for free :lol:

It is what I'll be saying anyway - they accepted the order so they have to fulfill it


----------



## Flurberman (Sep 16, 2007)

I ordered a 2.0 Quattro TT-Roadster S-Line SE during Audi's open season. Called the dealer today to find out whether it woud be the facelift model or the current shape, he says it's due to be built week 19 and will be the old version.

Of course I'd rather have the 2011 model with the better engine and LED running lights but seems like I don't have much choice. If I cancel the order I lose out on Audi's open season offer which helped pay £3k towards the car.

What are others like me doing? Just sucking it up?

Can the led headlights be retrofitted? The dealer said they couldn't even though the car I ordered has adaptive Xenons.

Is this true?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Kind regards


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was the SE not a runout model to boost sales before the new updated super TT came out ? Was there a subject to availability clause, the dealers are the villans here taking orders as always for built slots that were never going to be there.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, there was definitely a subject to availability clause. It's poor that they can't fulfill existing orders really. We haven't yet seen what the price increase is going to be for the new engine though. Those that get a facelifted upgrade might well end up getting the better deal.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Flurberman said:


> I ordered a 2.0 Quattro TT-Roadster S-Line SE during Audi's open season. Called the dealer today to find out whether it woud be the facelift model or the current shape, he says it's due to be built week 19 and will be the old version.
> 
> Of course I'd rather have the 2011 model with the better engine and LED running lights but seems like I don't have much choice. If I cancel the order I lose out on Audi's open season offer which helped pay £3k towards the car.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're having to 'suck up'. You're getting a 3 grand discount are you not? You can always cancel and order at the new price and get the LEDs if you prefer?


----------



## Flurberman (Sep 16, 2007)

pars_andy said:


> I'm not sure what you're having to 'suck up'. You're getting a 3 grand discount are you not? You can always cancel and order at the new price and get the LEDs if you prefer?


I hear what you're saying...it's pure greed!


----------



## 12ORY (Jan 9, 2010)

Can anyone actually confirm if Audi UK will no longer sell the Titanium alloys...from looking at the German Audi TT brochure the alloys are still available to buy separately under PQK code?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anybody fear that with the facelft, Audi will take the opportunity to realign prices to the euro zone and we'll end up with a 20% or so price hike??


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep....it's been suggested in various threads since the facelift was announced. It terrifies me because (based on a straight euro to pounds conversion of the german price) it would make a 2.0 litre quattro around 34 grand. Add s line and you'd be pushing 36. That's more than the current TTS and would put it out of my reach.

Audi uk could justify it by citing the significant increase in performance offered by the new engine.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I would think it unlikely.

One reason for the facelift is to keep potential buyers interested in the TT which has now been around since 2006 so is getting "old" compared to some newer competitors. 
This added to the media and comfort packs introduced just before Christmas looks like they are trying to increase or at least maintain sales of TTs when numbers of new cars sold are falling.
At the same time the extra road taxes introduced by the government may put buyers off hence the need for the new engine but another reason not to hit TT buyers with more price increases.
The UK is often quoted as the market where most TTs are sold so a 20% increase would hit those sales figures.

I guess we should just wait and see, they have released the figures in Germany for the new engines with only a 300 euro increase, the UK prices are supposed to be released this week.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Completely agree with blackers there.
They need to remain competitive and the fact I managed to get 11% of mine implies a significant increase in the base cars prices would seriously impact sales in the UK. Not going to happen.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I must admit that this new 2.0 litre 211 bhp package has got me thinking !

I was all set to order a TTS this year and may well still do this BUT ...

As the standard 2.0 litre powerplant is now the 211 bhp unit, this does change the car quite considerably.
With the zero to 60 time down to 6.1 seconds, this makes it very comparible to my 3.2 litre car now.
I also understand the in-gear performance of the new engine is also improved with better torque across a wider band.
It was touch and go when i bought my last TT regarding the 2.0 or 3.2 but these new improvements bridge the gap a lot.
Take quattro 4wd out of the equation and factor in lower tax banding / emissions / better economy and its starting to stack up.

The next bit that is interesting is that I can have the "looks" of the TTS with a new S-Line pack.
The different look / more aggressive style of the TTS appose to my current car can be achieved with the new pack.
Plus I get xenons, which I would spec anyway, along with the cool DRL's.

There are also some other nice bits with the S-Line kit which appeal like the chunkier steering wheel, seat materials etc.

Slap on some 19" rims, extended leather and pick a cool colour and we have a TTS looking car with performance not that different.

If this new car all specced up comes in around £30k vs a TTS @ £36k to £37k then I think I have to seriously consider this option .... that make sense to anyone else ?

Oppions appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

As you say, it all comes down to the price, but your thinking makes a lot of sense.

Must say, the new engine is the bit I would really like. Quite a bit of extra performance, less emissions and better consumption. Another advantage is that it has a cam chain, rather than a belt, so no big bills at 60K miles.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I must admit that this new 2.0 litre 211 bhp package has got me thinking !
> 
> <snip>
> If this new car all specced up comes in around £30k vs a TTS @ £36k to £37k then I think I have to seriously consider this option .... that make sense to anyone else ?
> ...


All depends on what you're looking for mate. You should probably only pay the money for the TTS if you'll actually appreciate the difference in performance - even with the S-line, you still don't get the same grill as either the previous or new TTS (looks kinda similar in photos but not so much if you look closely, the current TTS grill looks much better in person than in most pictures I've seen), but much more importantly, the TTS will still have a noticeably more powerful engine, bigger brakes, lowered chassis/suspension from the factory, and different Haldex, none of which will be seen by anyone else, but all of which will certainly be felt when you drive, esp. if you drive fast. I decided to pay for the TTS, but I drive fast and will autocross the car as well.


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

The TTS also remains the only way to get both Quattro and manual gearbox (excepting diesel, of course). This is personally why I decided to save a bit more money, wait one year and get a TTS... :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wawa79 said:


> The TTS also remains the only way to get both Quattro and manual gearbox (excepting diesel, of course).


Epic contradiction, sorry but that really did make me laugh :lol:

Do people think Audi or their employees actually give a crap whether you get a 2010 or 2011 MY car and if you are annoyed because they facelifted it and yours is now out of date?????????? I can tell you for free (unlike the "courtesy cars") that they don't, all they want is to keep making money and by refreshing the TT (badly in the case of the TTS IMO) they will, second hand values don't bother them as they have already had their money off you.

Think yourselves lucky you don't have a 3 seriec BMW, they are on the 5th incarnation of the current model now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

JimInSF said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit that this new 2.0 litre 211 bhp package has got me thinking !
> ...


Hmmm yeah these are all things going through my mind.

The other thing which has got me thinking is the value of my 3.2 TT which looks like being hit hard due to the engine being phased out and being rather thirsty and high on tax.

Fact is, I reckon if I had gone for the 2.0 turbo last time and pocketed the difference from the 3.2 not only would I have saved cash then but I seriously think a 2.0 turbo same year / spec would be worth more now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I really want to spend wisely this time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The 3.2 will soar in value as it is a limited edition


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> The 3.2 will soar in value as it is a limited edition


That's what I was thinking - seems that people who have owned the 3.2 love it as well, so win win! the only thing going against it is the high tax band but if the Tories get in they may even change these brackets??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm ok at the minute with S-Tronic, plan is to keep this one for a while.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

leenx said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The 3.2 will soar in value as it is a limited edition
> ...


They may well, but I doubt it'll be downwards...
Wasn't one of their manifesto points "increasing the contribution of green taxes" or something similar?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

jbell said:


> wawa79 said:
> 
> 
> > The TTS also remains the only way to get both Quattro and manual gearbox (excepting diesel, of course).
> ...


Could not agree more. The fact that a very minor facelift has generated 24 pages of discussion on this thread alone means that Audi have succeeded in getting people to consider changing their car. Job done as far as Audi are concerned.


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

jbell said:


> wawa79 said:
> 
> 
> > The TTS also remains the only way to get both Quattro and manual gearbox (excepting diesel, of course).
> ...


Ok I should have said TTS remains the only way to get Quattro, manual gearbox and a nice 2.0 engine... TTRS does not have a nice 2.0 engine but a dragster engine and in all cases I could not afford such a car 8) 


jbell said:


> ... all they want is to keep making money and by refreshing the TT (badly in the case of the TTS IMO)...


100% agree : what a non-sporty look the new horizontal single frame has ! I am so happy my car has been built last week (well... I hope :? )


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit that this new 2.0 litre 211 bhp package has got me thinking !
> ...


I always loved the TTS looks... but... i have a diferent vision about the S products from Audi. After my expierence with this cars i came to the conclusion that its difficult to justify the price difference. Of course the TTS is more powerfull but now with this new engine both versions are closer on performance. I believe that the real bespoke, M equivalent line is just the RS. The S4 competes with the 335. Maybe the S is not so special as people believe. It uses a 4 cil too. I'm not writing down the TTS, not at all, but if i streched my budged i could afford one but i didnt wanted; based on my previous expierence. The TTS is not too different from the base model and over here at least it is much, much more expensive. 
Many people will argue that it has a 270 hp engine, quattro, etc; in my mind the superior power is offset a little by the bigger weight. The base model feels so light and refined that i particulary don't miss the extra traction quattro provides. Again i'm not here to devalue the TTS, but the price gap between the two models is so big that we can question if it really worth it.
Maybe we shouldn't perceive the TTS as a special model, maybe it is just the top spec of the range, leaving the TT-RS as the truly special option. 
Now with this facelift, it will be harder to justify the 20, 30% premium over the base model.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

If indeed there is a 20-30% premium.....prices have still to be announced.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The new grille and fogs on the TTS look awful.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't know if this has been mentioned already but the Audi website is saying that the RS will be available with S-tronic later this year


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

drjam said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Vote Green Party - they would scrap road tax and introduce morev tax on fuel instead


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

VerTTigo said:


> I always loved the TTS looks... but... i have a diferent vision about the S products from Audi. After my expierence with this cars i came to the conclusion that its difficult to justify the price difference. Of course the TTS is more powerfull but now with this new engine both versions are closer on performance. I believe that the real bespoke, M equivalent line is just the RS. The S4 competes with the 335. Maybe the S is not so special as people believe. It uses a 4 cil too. I'm not writing down the TTS, not at all, but if i streched my budged i could afford one but i didnt wanted; based on my previous expierence. The TTS is not too different from the base model and over here at least it is much, much more expensive.
> Many people will argue that it has a 270 hp engine, quattro, etc; in my mind the superior power is offset a little by the bigger weight. The base model feels so light and refined that i particulary don't miss the extra traction quattro provides. Again i'm not here to devalue the TTS, but the price gap between the two models is so big that we can question if it really worth it.
> Maybe we shouldn't perceive the TTS as a special model, maybe it is just the top spec of the range, leaving the TT-RS as the truly special option.
> Now with this facelift, it will be harder to justify the 20, 30% premium over the base model.


Interesting - I obviously disagree, having just driven a new TTS home today, and perhaps we just drive differently. :twisted: But then again, I'm not sure we're seeing the same numbers either. At least here (and I wonder about there as well), a lot of the difference is erased if you add the S-line, enhanced leather, magnetic ride, etc., that all come standard on the TTS, such that you end up with a price difference between a loaded TT and TTS of more like 10% than the 30% you're quoting.

That's a *lot* of extra performance for a few grand (bigger brakes, 30% more HP, different Quattro system, and lowered chassis while retaining the mag ride), even without the cosmetics, and that would cost you way more than than you pay for it from the factory to add it in the aftermarket if you're the kind of person that will actually use it. Plus, from the factory, you get the factory warranty on all of it rather than voiding the factory warranty by modding your car. (At least here, if you walk in to most dealers with a modded engine, brakes, Haldex controller, and suspension, you're going to get laughed out of the room on a warranty claim for anything closer to the drivetrain than a power window motor...)

All of that said, the new TT is great and likely to be a great deal for most people and is no doubt an improvement that brings it a bit closer.

The TTS is and always was designed to be a fraction of TT sales, aimed at a much smaller group of people. I'd suggest you drive one on a track before you address the differences with too much certainty - you can tell the difference 100% of the time, believe me. Different strokes for different folks though - enjoy your TT either way!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

leenx said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The 3.2 will soar in value as it is a limited edition
> ...


I hope you are right guys but all I know is I got a recent valuation on my car (like monday this week) and the salesman told me the reson for my sh** PX price is purely down to me having the 3.2 and these engines being phased out.

Hopefully this may change over the next few months.

I will contact other dealers to get prices off them too but if the 3.2's have plumetted in value then I will not be impressed ... cheers Audi [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

But if you were buying the car then the 3.2 engine would be a plus point.

No longer being made Sir, so will be a sought after variant.

Selling: Nobody wants this model/colour/spec/engine. It would be on our forecourt for months.

Buying: This is a very popular model/colour/spec/engine. We've had 3 other people look at it just today.

Or am I just an old cynic. :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine will be going next year and replaced with a RS S Tronic or an R8, will strip it and return to standard I think and sell
the parts seperatly


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

brittan said:


> But if you were buying the car then the 3.2 engine would be a plus point.
> 
> No longer being made Sir, so will be a sought after variant.
> 
> ...


You know what, I think you are probably right.

I can just imagine them saying that.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Apparently the facelifted TT is longer than the previous one.


----------



## Reima (Jan 18, 2010)

audimad said:


> Apparently the facelifted TT is longer than the previous one.


They have added 2 cm to the length of the cars.
RC


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

It's just the S-Line body kit. It has a 1cm lip on the front and rear.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I notice that the discontinued colours have gone from the audi uk configurator. The s line special edition is still listed though. Strangely, that disappeared from the uk configurator about week before the facelift announcement before reappearing a few hours later.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys, i went onto the audi confgurator and the ttrs had not changed one bit, nor have the colours :?:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more specific. I was looking at the 2.0 tfsi standard coupe.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> The 3.2 will soar in value as it is a limited edition


I suppose "limited edition" is a fancier way of saying obsolete


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dash said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The 3.2 will soar in value as it is a limited edition
> ...


You'd know all about that :wink:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Lets not call it limited edition or obsolete, lets call it unique.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose "limited edition" is a fancier way of saying obsolete
> ...



I think you'll find we use "classic" as our fancy word


----------



## fotisth (Nov 23, 2010)

Could you be kind to inform me if the ETKA number of 2008 tt-s bumper is the same with 2011 sline facelift??
Only the bumper not the grilles!!Thank you in advance!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Of your asking Larry then he sadly passed away recently


----------

